# Band saw dust collection: possibility of causing blade-drag?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to decide how to modify my 14" Delta 28-245 bandsaw to improve dust collection. So far I've found three different approaches...

(a) I rejected cutting a hole in cast iron of lower wheel housing.... it would be nice to keep hose out of the way but I'm not willing to tweak the iron even though it seems to have worked for this guy

(b) My Plan B is to cut a hole in sheet metal over lower wheel.... which I might do, but looks like that isn't quite as good as I'd like

(c) Some people have claimed great success with various approaches to collecting dust right under the table. Some of those ideas allow for at least partial table-tilting.

I'm thinking about the under-table option, but am wondering if the speed & flow of air applied so close to the blade could cause the blade, even under tension, to be pulled a bit into a guide or bearing, causing premature wear? Has anyone played around with this or tried to measure blade tracking with and without the draw from DC mounted right under the table?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Take a look at an earlier thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/first-move-dust-collection-53946/

I cannot imagine the low pressure of a dust collector is able to have any influence on the blade tracking.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

our 20" grizzly has a 4" duct in the lower whell housing. it is poor dc. much dust comes off under the table, and a fair amount on top, esp when resawing (obviously).


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Bandsaws are tough. But I agree with Dave, I can't imagine the air flow causing a problem with the blade. I went with the hole in the door; it's way better than what I had and I'm not sure how it could be improved; that said, it's not perfect. A couple of things about that approach: some guys put their hole in the lowest point on the door. I put mine right under the trunnion handle in the upper right of the door. I also made a little piece of plexiglas to cover the opening where the old factory port was located. This was to seal it as much as to direct the airflow toward where the dust is. Like I said, it isn't perfect but it's pretty good. The little piece of plexi I mentioned is fastened with one sheet metal screw; it has to come off to change blades.


----------

